# Digital Sound Card for aristo 2-8-8-2 Mallet



## fleejl50 (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently acquired a 2011 aristo 2-8-8-2 Mallet locomotive and an aristo SD-45 and would like to put a sound card in them. I see that aristocraft offers sound cards CRE29434 (Mallet),(CRE29445) but I wonder if anyone is familiar with the sound quality. Additionally, if anybody has any recommendations for alternate brands I would appreciate them. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can do a heck of a lot better in quality than the Aristo you quoted, which is really a Dallee. Go listen to one. Then go listen to anything else that will plug into the socket... I'd recommend the QSI because it plugs in, and has technology newer than anyone else. 

The sound is very good. 

There will be tons of opinions. I noticed you did not mention cost. The QSI is $220. If that is too expensive then your next best alternative is the cheaper Aristo, but the steam system is not out yet. 

I have a video of the steam unit on my youtube channel: gregeusa 

Greg 


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound units are just that, sound. No change in operation for changing loads (curves/inclines). 
With the decoders with sound, you will get sound changes with load changes and these can be used for DC as well as DCC and battery operation. 
Plus you get additional light controls with these decoders, ditch and gyro lights for two examples. 

A small engine can take the HO scale decoder as long as the decoder has high voltage capability. I used Zimo MX645 for this and the decoder with sound and speaker cost was under $100. 
Larger engines need bigger decoders and of course the cost goes up. 

Then there are the dual steam engines that need 2 sound decoders as they are really 2 separate engines in one. When done with 2 sound decoders, the results are fantastic.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I use phoenix in my mallet....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess the question not asked yet is are you running from track power, r/c, dcc or what? 

What kind of remote control of sounds do you expect? 

Again, the easiest thing is something that just plugs into the socket. 

Greg


----------

